
B-rollStock sets new standards for the stock footage industry - elizabethrios
http://www.b-rollstock.com/
======
elizabethrios
We are B-rollStock.com, the first b-roll specialized stock footage agency in
the market. Right now we are on our early stage and would really love it you
could find the time to review our product!

We offer curated B-roll packages as opposed to the classic money and time-
consuming “clip-by-clip” model.

One B-roll package contains 4 to 7 clips that cover one subject or topic from
different angles and types of shots.

